# CHEESE SMOKING ADVICE



## sirsmokey (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm gonna smoke some cheese today. I have some Mozzarella, Chipotle Cheddar, and some Gouda. I have smoked cheese before and used mesquite chips. They were a little too over powering. I have a bag of hickory, cherry, apple and still the mesquite. Any suggestions on which to use for a milder smoke taste or maybe not what kind so much, but how much to use?? I have it sitting to get to room temp right now to avoid sweating. That's where i went wrong last time because the sweat almost became like a creasode and even after blotting it off it still had a funky taste. I'm gonna be doing this on a kettle grill as usual. I was gonna attempt to put the ice tray under it but i think that made it sweat even more. ANY suggestions are appreciated !!


----------



## humdinger (Jan 14, 2013)

Sir,

Use the apple or cherry for a lighter smoke flavor. Go for about two hours. not sure what you have generating smoke, but the ice may be adding moisture, so avoid using it if possible.


----------



## sirsmokey (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok ! Thanks a lot for the advice. I plan on using two or three Stubbs Briquets to generate little heat to ignite the wood chips.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 14, 2013)

My suggestion would be. Store your cheese untill you can provide yourself with a designated cold smoker.  Maybe the following will help.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/newestpost/123130

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/newestpost/123840


----------



## humdinger (Jan 14, 2013)

No problem. I figured you had the briquette method in effect! If you like to do a lot of cold smoking, I highly recommend you get an A-MAZE-N smoker (dust or pellet). It's awesome for cold smoking and works very consistently and long for hot smoking. The inventor is a member of this forum and a great guy to deal with. The A-MAZE-N smoker is a stroke of genius in how simple it works.


----------



## sirsmokey (Jan 14, 2013)

WOW!! That's a pretty serious set up you have there! Very very cool!! Thanks for the links they had some key info that will be useful. Updates to come....


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 14, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> I highly recommend you get an A-MAZE-N smoker (dust or pellet).


I agree, would recommend the pellet smoker (AMNPS) as both dust and pellets can be used with it.


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 14, 2013)

SirSmokey, where are you located? What are the ambient temps going to be today? Would you do us a favor and add your location to your profile, it really helps others when they offer advice, Thanks!


----------



## nabo4u (Jan 14, 2013)

I'd definitely look into getting an AMNPS. I've smoked cheese on a couple of occasions with the apple pellets and they turned out great. Also, and you letting the cheese mellow out for a couple of weeks? 


Jose


----------



## sirsmokey (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes i plan on wrapping it after it cools and putting it in the fridge for 2 weeks. I am kinda new so im not sure how to add my location to my profile yet but i will work on that. I live in southwest pa. Its about 38 degrees outside at the moment. I will def look into the AMNPS for future smokes! Seems like that's the ticket.


----------



## humdinger (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah two week minimum. Make sure it's sealed up nice and tight.


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 14, 2013)

Yea at 38* outside you sure won't need an ice tray inside the smoker. I would also say Apple or Cherry, Mesquite is a very heavy smoke. I've been using Peach with cheese lately and it is real good.


----------



## unionguynw (Jan 14, 2013)

I use the AMNPS and go for 2 hours.  I haven't been disapointed yet! I've used oak, hickory, and apple and a mix of the above.  Loved 'em all.  So far our favorite cheese has been the colby-jack.

Forgot to mention that with outside temps below 40 I don't get much color on the cheese unless I bump the smoker up to 60 or so.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 14, 2013)

I cold smoke cheese throughout the year, Dont use heat from the smoke. AMZNPS only, vent full open, no ice creates moisture and gets on the cheese.  Have vac sealed some for over 2 years.


----------



## doctord1955 (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh i bet that 2 yr old cheese was good!  Never lasts over 6 months here!


----------



## sirsmokey (Jan 14, 2013)

Well its all done! I would post a picture but it really doesnt look any different. I ended up using apple for about an hour and a half. Got it wrapped up in the fridge hidden out of my sight so im not tempted. S2K9K, i have been looking for a peach or pecan wood but i will prob have to order off the internet. Any suggestions where i should get it?? And to unionguy and humdinger, thank you for the advice. I too hardly got any color change with the low temp. I am going to look into getting a AMNPS for next time.


----------



## sirsmokey (Jan 14, 2013)

after doing some research on these AMNPS things, i cant seem to understand how it works. Is it something that plugs in and that box heats up or is it something that you light then slowly burns across


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 14, 2013)

2 - 2 1/2 hours of smoke is good for me

I usually smoke cheese with Apple, but have tried Peach too

TJ


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 14, 2013)

SirSmokey said:


> after doing some research on these AMNPS things, i cant seem to understand how it works. Is it something that plugs in and that box heats up or is it something that you light then slowly burns across


No plug in, you just light it with a torch and it smolders for hours. To look at it it seems so simple (which it is) but Todd did a lot of researce and testing to get it to work as good as it does.

Not sure where to get peach wood, I use the AMNPS and peach pellets from Todd!


----------



## sirsmokey (Jan 14, 2013)

o ok i didnt realize you could get wood from him also but i now see that i can. Also thank you T Johnson. I be getting one of these


----------



## sirsmokey (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm gonna smoke some cheese today. I have some Mozzarella, Chipotle Cheddar, and some Gouda. I have smoked cheese before and used mesquite chips. They were a little too over powering. I have a bag of hickory, cherry, apple and still the mesquite. Any suggestions on which to use for a milder smoke taste or maybe not what kind so much, but how much to use?? I have it sitting to get to room temp right now to avoid sweating. That's where i went wrong last time because the sweat almost became like a creasode and even after blotting it off it still had a funky taste. I'm gonna be doing this on a kettle grill as usual. I was gonna attempt to put the ice tray under it but i think that made it sweat even more. ANY suggestions are appreciated !!


----------



## humdinger (Jan 14, 2013)

Sir,

Use the apple or cherry for a lighter smoke flavor. Go for about two hours. not sure what you have generating smoke, but the ice may be adding moisture, so avoid using it if possible.


----------



## sirsmokey (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok ! Thanks a lot for the advice. I plan on using two or three Stubbs Briquets to generate little heat to ignite the wood chips.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 14, 2013)

My suggestion would be. Store your cheese untill you can provide yourself with a designated cold smoker.  Maybe the following will help.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/newestpost/123130

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/newestpost/123840


----------



## humdinger (Jan 14, 2013)

No problem. I figured you had the briquette method in effect! If you like to do a lot of cold smoking, I highly recommend you get an A-MAZE-N smoker (dust or pellet). It's awesome for cold smoking and works very consistently and long for hot smoking. The inventor is a member of this forum and a great guy to deal with. The A-MAZE-N smoker is a stroke of genius in how simple it works.


----------



## sirsmokey (Jan 14, 2013)

WOW!! That's a pretty serious set up you have there! Very very cool!! Thanks for the links they had some key info that will be useful. Updates to come....


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 14, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> I highly recommend you get an A-MAZE-N smoker (dust or pellet).


I agree, would recommend the pellet smoker (AMNPS) as both dust and pellets can be used with it.


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 14, 2013)

SirSmokey, where are you located? What are the ambient temps going to be today? Would you do us a favor and add your location to your profile, it really helps others when they offer advice, Thanks!


----------



## nabo4u (Jan 14, 2013)

I'd definitely look into getting an AMNPS. I've smoked cheese on a couple of occasions with the apple pellets and they turned out great. Also, and you letting the cheese mellow out for a couple of weeks? 


Jose


----------



## sirsmokey (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes i plan on wrapping it after it cools and putting it in the fridge for 2 weeks. I am kinda new so im not sure how to add my location to my profile yet but i will work on that. I live in southwest pa. Its about 38 degrees outside at the moment. I will def look into the AMNPS for future smokes! Seems like that's the ticket.


----------



## humdinger (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah two week minimum. Make sure it's sealed up nice and tight.


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 14, 2013)

Yea at 38* outside you sure won't need an ice tray inside the smoker. I would also say Apple or Cherry, Mesquite is a very heavy smoke. I've been using Peach with cheese lately and it is real good.


----------



## unionguynw (Jan 14, 2013)

I use the AMNPS and go for 2 hours.  I haven't been disapointed yet! I've used oak, hickory, and apple and a mix of the above.  Loved 'em all.  So far our favorite cheese has been the colby-jack.

Forgot to mention that with outside temps below 40 I don't get much color on the cheese unless I bump the smoker up to 60 or so.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 14, 2013)

I cold smoke cheese throughout the year, Dont use heat from the smoke. AMZNPS only, vent full open, no ice creates moisture and gets on the cheese.  Have vac sealed some for over 2 years.


----------



## doctord1955 (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh i bet that 2 yr old cheese was good!  Never lasts over 6 months here!


----------



## sirsmokey (Jan 14, 2013)

Well its all done! I would post a picture but it really doesnt look any different. I ended up using apple for about an hour and a half. Got it wrapped up in the fridge hidden out of my sight so im not tempted. S2K9K, i have been looking for a peach or pecan wood but i will prob have to order off the internet. Any suggestions where i should get it?? And to unionguy and humdinger, thank you for the advice. I too hardly got any color change with the low temp. I am going to look into getting a AMNPS for next time.


----------



## sirsmokey (Jan 14, 2013)

after doing some research on these AMNPS things, i cant seem to understand how it works. Is it something that plugs in and that box heats up or is it something that you light then slowly burns across


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 14, 2013)

2 - 2 1/2 hours of smoke is good for me

I usually smoke cheese with Apple, but have tried Peach too

TJ


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 14, 2013)

SirSmokey said:


> after doing some research on these AMNPS things, i cant seem to understand how it works. Is it something that plugs in and that box heats up or is it something that you light then slowly burns across


No plug in, you just light it with a torch and it smolders for hours. To look at it it seems so simple (which it is) but Todd did a lot of researce and testing to get it to work as good as it does.

Not sure where to get peach wood, I use the AMNPS and peach pellets from Todd!


----------



## sirsmokey (Jan 14, 2013)

o ok i didnt realize you could get wood from him also but i now see that i can. Also thank you T Johnson. I be getting one of these


----------

